# I got the Chef's Table at WDW!



## cdziuba (Feb 28, 2006)

I called at exactly 7AM this morning and managed to get a reservation for my husband and me for our August trip to WDW at the Chef's Table in Victoria and Albert's.  There is but one reservation made per day for the Chef's Table, and I'm thrilled to have gotten so lucky. You have to call 180 days out, and today was the day.  Major splurge, but, hey, you live once.  I'm very happy. Carl, can you believe it?    Carol


----------



## littlestar (Feb 28, 2006)

Congratulations, Carol! I watched a special on the Food Network that showed Disney's Fairytale Weddings and they showed a couple eating there and the guy proposed to her at the end of the meal. It was a neat show. 

On that food network show, one of the couples that was featured that got married at Disney (I think the girl's name was Tara), some good friends of ours ran into that couple last month at Beaches and Cream over at the Beach Club resort. They talked to them and they said, yes, that was us on Fairytale Weddings. They were surprised anybody recognized them.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 28, 2006)

Congrats, Carol!!!  Can't wait to hear your review of the restaurant/table.

Tina


----------



## MarTN (Feb 28, 2006)

littlestar said:
			
		

> Congratulations, Carol! I watched a special on the Food Network that showed Disney's Fairytale Weddings .



That show was wild.  For those that didn't see it, there was a couple that had an Alice in Wonderland Mad Hatter Bridal Tea party, a rehersal dinner, a wedding and reception.  

150 guests.

Total cost:  $70,000


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 28, 2006)

MarTN said:
			
		

> That show was wild.  For those that didn't see it, there was a couple that had an Alice in Wonderland Mad Hatter Bridal Tea party, a rehersal dinner, a wedding and reception.
> 
> 150 guests.
> 
> Total cost:  $70,000



that is more than my condo cost....

I hope you love it!!!

what is your reservations going to cost you $150 each person - or more?


----------



## jmatias (Feb 28, 2006)

Congratulations Carol!  Can't wait to hear about it


----------



## cdziuba (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi all.  This is going to cost $150 for me, and my husband is going to do the Royal Wine Pairing, so his will cost $215.  That's before tax and tip!  I could buy a new timeshare. LOL  If you go to www.disboards.com, you can learn about the Chef's Table on the Restaurant Forum.  This is one of those extremely difficult reservations to get.  I still can't believe I got it.


----------



## 3kids4me (Feb 28, 2006)

Congrats Carol!

Do you have to fill up the whole table with people, or is there a limit on the size of the party?

Sharon


----------



## cdziuba (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey Sharon, I believe the table can hold 6, although I'm not certain, but it will just be the 2 of us dining at the Chef's Table that night.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 28, 2006)

*Chef's Table at WDW*

What is Chef's Table at WDW?


----------



## cdziuba (Feb 28, 2006)

If you do a Google search, or go to any of the Disney sites, they can give you photos and descriptions of the restaurant, and menus.  

Chef's Table at Victoria & Albert's at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa -- The coveted Chef's Table is eight years old, and recently got a makeover: a bigger table that seats up to 10, Frette linens, Riedel crystal and Christofle silver.

Diners get a front-row seat for the slicing and dicing in Chef Scott Hunnel's well-orchestrated kitchen. With up to 13 courses, the experience offers small tastes, often decadent, of everything from Almaz Persicus golden osetra caviar to Kobe beef with seared Hudson Valley foie gras, or crispy Virginia black bass with asparagus risotto and English peas. The exquisite dishes are paired with wine and spirits for a memorable experience.

Victoria & Albert's is Central Florida's only AAA Five-Diamond restaurant.

I called at exactly 7 AM to get the reservation, and the woman handling the call said I could consider myself "The lucky winner of the day" since the one reservation per day is snapped up in the first minutes.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Carol! 
This night will be very special for you. It really is a great dining experience with it's a beautiful, elegant setting.
It's also a great experience in general. 
As you know, the fun starts long before dinner. I remember how excited we were just getting ready for dinner. (We did V&A, but not Chef's Table).

The wine pairings were fantastic; your husband will really like that.

Be sure to visit Mizner's Lounge for a night cap after dinner. It's a great little hide away bar just outside of V&A, in back of the orchastra.

I'm excited for you! Your post makes me want to go back to V&A.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 1, 2006)

Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## cdziuba (Mar 1, 2006)

Carl, thanks for the Heads Up about Mizner's Lounge, I hadn't heard of it, and I'm sure my husband and I will need hours afterwards to analyze the entire meal.  That'll be perfect.  The V & A menus on the Disboards are incredible, and one particular thread on the Restaurant Forum is one couple's experience at the Chef's Table, along with many great, clear photos.  I can't wait!


----------



## pagosajim (Mar 4, 2006)

*Did that - wonderful memories*

Wife and I did the V&A dinner 5 years ago for a special 10th anniversary stay at the Grand Floridian (she just loved the elegant Victorian atmosphere at the hotel).  Absolutely correct about the anticipation of the event all day.  We had a quiet table on the perimeter of the dining area, did the wine pairings and walked out about $350 lighter after all was said and done.  Not the kind of thing I'll probably do more than once in a lifetime but well worth it for the experience and memories.

Stupid me made some lame comment about our male/female server team being named "Victoria" and "Albert".  It didn't occur to me until later in the meal that all servers are "coincidentally" named that   .

I thought about trying for the Chef's table, but glad I didn't on this particular occasion.  A little more quiet and romantic outside the kitchen.    

I know you'll enjoy your time - wish I was there too!

Jim


----------



## SOS8260456 (Mar 5, 2006)

Congratulations Carol!

Can't wait to hear about the experience.

Lisa


----------



## Leturno (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Carol! 

My family of 5 will be joining you, thank you for sharing your table for ten with us. The kids will be quiet and well behaved. And the 7 of us at a table for 10 will still have plenty of room if we want to invite another family of perhaps three. If you don't have anybody in mind we can round somebody up. Perhaps somebody with a baby. Do they have a kids menu and crayons are a must! 

You did say your reservation is April 1st, didn't you? 

Scott

pss.. I am just a fair shade of green but with Saint Patricks day approaching this shade of envy will make me quite festive! Congrats to you and your hubby!


----------

